# Mainlanders...



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

All of you mainlanders are in such a hurry to do everything all the time. You are all in bed at 8pm so you can wake up at 2am and rush through everything. 

Slow down braddah, enjoy the waves, try some poke; and for God's sake, don't leave a braddah hanging on the site without any adult supervision.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

If we could have your life Don, I think we all would. Tony


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 28, 2016)

But when I'm up early in also out early!!! 

I like my day ending at 230 pm....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was on...just not logged in.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> If we could have your life Don, I think we all would. Tony


When the kids joined the service, my wife had "empty nest" bad. We came to maui for vacation Nov 2013, went home packed up the house and shop and moved here Dec 2013. No jobs and no house, we camped on the beach until we found both. We brought our car and 10 wardrobe size boxes with us, 8 were filled with tools. This life is for the taking, you just have to do it. Now this is where I work.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> But when I'm up early in also out early!!!
> 
> I like my day ending at 230 pm....


In a hurry, start early, end early repeat...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I was on...just not logged in.


Yeah, we will go with that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

My maternal grandmother was from Hawaii, I still have relatives on the big island. One of these days I'll get there. Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> My maternal grandmother was from Hawaii, I still have relatives on the big island. One of these days I'll get there. Tony


The big Island has the best koa. Go sooner rather than later.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... try some poke...



Tried to take your advice, but my wife unequivocally said NO to a little poke. Back to the grind...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Tried to take your advice, but my wife unequivocally said NO to a little poke. Back to the grind...



We think too much alike Doc. I asked Don about that this morning in a PM and he said I was a dirty old man, and further it's a dish of food pronounced _po-kee_. Oki doki. Who knew.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Tried to take your advice, but my wife unequivocally said NO to a little poke. Back to the grind...



I can't imbed videos on my phone but I wanted to post a clip from Lonesome Dove. Anyone who's seen the movie knows what I'm talking about. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

OMG, you people need to get out more... This is Poke and it is pronounced Pokee not poke or boink or role in the hey like you want it to be... It does however smell like fish so I understand some of the more "redneck" confusion...

You get a bowl of rice and a couple of scoops of Poke on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Tried to take your advice, but my wife unequivocally said NO to a little poke. Back to the grind...


If you took her to Maui she might let you have a little poke and you can get her some poke while you are here...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Less than $15 for poke?!?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> Less than $15 for poke?!?!?!?



Heck that won't even buy a tug here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Heck that won't even buy a tug here.



Apparently we need to leave Texas and go there, our money will go MUCH farther!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> Apparently we need to leave Texas and go there, our money will go MUCH farther!!


You wish, it is more expensive to live here than New York. Maui is also the most expensive island to visit. I guess that is why it is repeated voted the best island to visit...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you took her to Maui she might let you have a little poke and you can get her some poke while you are here...



At $15 per, it would be cheaper to come to Maui by myself... She can hoke poke here while I'm gone.

(FWIW, I'm familiar with the food referenced, but I couldn't resist a little)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> At $15 per, it would be cheaper to come to Maui by myself... She can hoke poke here while I'm gone.
> 
> a little)


This is getting out of hand, Poke (pronounced Pokee) poke (as in Kevin and wife ) and now poke ? I am sorry I tried to provide any culture to this motley group of heathens. The only one that is not giving a "Poke" joke is the monkey...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

Nevermind that furikake is commonly used for poke... That may be too much culture for one day, huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nevermind that furikake is commonly used for poke... That may be too much culture for one day, huh?


I would not even know how to explain when you are invited over for Pepe and pupu come hungry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Monkeys don't do poke or pokey jokes are jokeys because they are too hoke hokey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> View attachment 107600


A picture of your youth?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

This is what I am talking about... You all rushed through your day, now you are home and getting ready for your fast food run to satisfy your evening meal. Because of your haste to push through the day I have totally had my work day ruined with this jocularity and shenanigans. You should all be ashamed of yourselves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is what I am talking about... You all rushed through your day, now you are home and getting ready for your fast food run to satisfy your evening meal. Because of your haste to push through the day I have totally had my work day ruined with this jocularity and shenanigans. You should all be ashamed of yourselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is what I am talking about... You all rushed through your day, now you are home and getting ready for your fast food run to satisfy your evening meal. Because of your haste to push through the day I have totally had my work day ruined with this jocularity and shenanigans. You should all be ashamed of yourselves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

Isn't there a 2 week time frame after you join before you can bust our poke parts??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> Isn't there a 2 week time frame after you join before you can bust our poke parts??


I did not read that part in the rules so I am going with "I dunno"


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> Isn't there a 2 week time frame after you join before you can bust our poke parts??


He's 3 weeks into his internship....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> poke parts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

1. Poke fun at a minimum of 3 moderators. Check (got four, I'm an over achiever)
2. Send Kevin frivolous messages to provide some level of eye roll. Check (See notes of #1)
3. Provide constructive feedback on everything. Check (I really need to look up the word humility, it's bound to have my pic)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have eaten poke salad. Does that count for anything.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I have eaten poke salad. Does that count for anything.


You have received your first "attaboy" good job, good job...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You have received your first "attaboy" good job, good job...



I have been in the pokie- does that count...........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have been in the pokie- does that count...........


I guess that depends on the pokie and the poke that got you there. Some pokes are not counted and other scary kind pokes move you to the front of the line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I guess that depends on the pokie and the poke that got you there. Some pokes are not counted and other scary kind pokes move you to the front of the line.



He was a damned horse thief. A no-count horse thief. This is his mugshot right after he was caught . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> He was a damned horse thief. A no-count horse thief. This is his mugshot right after he was caught . . . .
> 
> View attachment 107948



That is an impostor- I could grow facial hair for a couple years and my anemic facial hair would NEVER look like that......... and what horse- it was delicious ............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

